# Tradition and Authority in the Middle Ages



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 5, 2005)

The position of the church in the Middle Ages concerning tradition and authority is where Tradition was on par with Scripture, and authority was centered in Rome under the guise of the Pope´s ex cathedra.

What do you thin was the relationship between dogmatics and exegesis during this period?


----------

